# How do keep hi hat beat with foot - Exiled - Tesseract



## Jedi Pirate (Jul 9, 2016)

So I'm working on the first 4 measures and it's kicking my ass. I don't know how this guy is keeping his left foot going in eighth notes, quarter notes on right hand, weird snare timing with his left hand, and hitting bass on his right foot. 

And then the next four measures stay the same but now its triplet? quarter notes on right hand! How is this even supposed to be playable!

any tips would help out

Sorry for rant, I've been doing this for 2 hours now


----------



## Aymara (Jul 9, 2016)

The answer is pretty simple: practice  ... for pretty complex beats, that you never played before, 2 hours training are nothing.

Maybe it helps, if you train arm and leg work separately first and if that works, try to combine all in the next step. And it can also help to train the left side first, than right hand and foot. It depends on the individual drummer, which training method works best.

Fact is, Tesseract's drummer is fantastic


----------



## Fretless (Jul 13, 2016)

Aymara said:


> Fact is, Tesseract's drummer is fantastic



For real, like I'd say he's easily the most talented member in the band. That dude holds it down tight.


----------



## sezna (Jul 14, 2016)

have you tried working it out on a practice pad before orchestrating the limbs?


----------



## prlgmnr (Jul 17, 2016)

Do you generally keep time with your foot on the hat while playing?


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Jul 17, 2016)

hey OP, once you get this part nailed down.. can you figure out this next?



specifically, the part at 1:34. 

i know how he does it... i just can figure you _how_ he does it


----------



## prlgmnr (Jul 18, 2016)

Which bit of it do you mean?


----------



## Ebony (Jul 18, 2016)

EDIT. 1:34 he's just using double strokes with his right foot. 
Thought it was some thomas lang foot-action going on with 1 foot on 2 pedals there for a second


----------



## prlgmnr (Jul 19, 2016)

He does use one foot on two pedals and lead with his left, he talks about it in an interview somewhere.


----------



## eloann (Jul 25, 2016)

About the left foot - that's an autopilot-type skill that's acquired over the years.

I don't know how long and in what styles you've been drumming but it's really common to keep the left foot going like that while other stuff is going on. The other stuff is not generally as complex but it's ultimately not relevant - after doing that motion for a few hundred hours you could do anything with your other limbs.

Playing some jazz would be really helpful to develop this since much of it relies heavily on the left foot on 2 & 4.


----------



## Alfrer (Aug 18, 2016)

easy exercise: (16th notes)

LLKK
LKKL
KKLL
LKKL

thats your main thing to do, if you're struggling with that keep doing this everyday. And remember playing fast but sloppy is ...., slow and tight the deal. playing fast comes from playing slow.

now, add your left foot. the first days will be crushing your indiependence but thats the goal. 
try these patterns (16th notes)

x-x-
x---
--x-
-x-x
x--- ---- (skip one quarter)
---- x---

feel free to add more variations after time

If you got these patterns down add your right hand 
with these patterns (16th notes)
x-xx
xxx-
xx-x
x-x-
xxxx
and if you wanna be cool also -xxx

dont try to do every variation on the first day, pick and focus on one



if you do this on a daily basis, you gonna be the next jay postones


----------

